# Information please



## Nicole75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi. I'm looking for some info from expats that either live or future expats that want to live in thailand. I'm interested in moving there to work and live. So any info would be greatly appreciated. I do have a teenage daughter also. I'm a single mum so i would need to work. I was thinking about going to the Philippines to live and work but I'm unsure of that. I know there are not many opportunities over there so I'm considering Thailand. As i have said any info would good, bad or great be amazing. Thanks Nicole


----------



## arnellh (Jan 17, 2015)

Thailand is an awesome place to consider! 

what we can help with is especially if you planning on permanently moving here. You want to know how to open a bank acct, how to start up a growing pension plan for retirement, education planning for the children and health insurance options. I can get in contact with a friend if mine who can help you smoothly transition just let me know!


----------



## ginocox (Dec 21, 2014)

You can find a lot of information to many of your questions already posted here and on similar blogs. 

The Philippines is a great place to party and scuba dive, but unless you want to invest in a business such as bar or restaurant, it’s tough to find work. Thailand offers better culture and cuisine. Language can be a greater barrier, as Thai isn’t the simplest language and uses a different alphabet, whereas many Filipinos speak conversational English. 

About the only jobs available to foreigners are teaching English (or Japanese or Mandarin) or teaching science or math in English. Unless you hold teaching credentials, the jobs usually don’t pay much, and as indicated in another post, occasionally they don’t pay at all. Supporting yourself and a daughter may be a challenge, unless you have a second source of income from investments or a pension. You can live modestly, which is possible – a lot of Thais do it, marry a Thai national – generally a more popular option among guys than the ladies, or run a deficit -- which some ex-pats do by working a year or two in Thailand, then returning to their homes to build up their bank accounts. 

Working for a reputable company which assists with a visa and work permits will make it easier for your daughter, but she’ll still need to maintain a visa. It’s a significant expense, particularly if you take a position at the low end of the salary range for teachers or if you take a position in the provinces and need to travel to Bangkok in order to make a visa run.


----------

